# Brinkman charcoal smoker



## CWS4322 (Aug 26, 2011)

Okay--I took my parents' garbage to the dump the other night, and didn't encounter the resident bear...(being that they are in one of the remotest areas of MN, one goes to the dump--no such thing as garbage pickup and there is usually a bear there). Lo and behold, what was there, a Brinkman smoker (complete with charcoal and the racks, and the user manual! Could I leave it there to get crushed and sent the landfill? Not on your life. (Now I just have to go to the UPS Store and get a box big enough to ship it to Ogdensburg, NY so it arrives before the train arrives in Syracuse). I'm thinking smoked salmon...I'm thinking using cherry wood instead of charcoal...my DH is going to kill me for bring home s/one else's trash...but it was such a find! I'm thinking smoked turkey legs...


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 26, 2011)

Just comes to show, one mans trash is another mans treasure lol! Lucky you  I would have taken it too!!


----------



## pacanis (Aug 26, 2011)

Cut some cardboard up and find some way to cross-brace the inside of it. Vertical smokers get damaged easily, even being shipped by the factory. Some 4" strips cut to length with a notch halfway through in the middle, to make a + should do it. Or maybe even a lot of packing material poured or stuffed into the corners of the box after it is packaged up.

Good find. Someone was probably hoping someone would find use for it. Around here I can set something remotely useable looking in front of the house and it's gone in ten minutes... as long as there's not a For Sale sign in front of it


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 27, 2011)

It comes apart, so I have packed it in two boxes with packing materials and cardboard "slices" in between. The "wood" chips that were there were hickory and mesquite. Obviously, the people who left it assumed s/one would pick it up. I always volunteer to take the garbage to the dump--I've found some really cool things there. However, this is the first time I've visited and not driven out, so I have to ship my finds back! I'm looking forward to trying out the smoker.


----------



## 4meandthem (Aug 27, 2011)

Sign on the office door at the dump:


This years office bbq will be cancelled.
We have nothing to cook the bear on
since our beloved smoker has disappeared.


J/K...Nice score I have owned several of them.
I used water soaked cherry chunks on top of the charcoal.
Smoked whole turkey and salmon were my favorites. I did a venison
roast too that I wrapped in Bacon first. Try some different liquids and drop some veggies in the water.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 27, 2011)

Now _that_ was funny!


----------

